# Discussion: 27 minute programmes at 19:30 on BBC1



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

From here



Andy Leitch said:


> Callsign : BBC1
> Provider : Sky Digital
> Programme Name : Watchdog
> Date/Time: Mondays 7.30pm
> ...





ozsat said:


> It may be too short - but the listings provided by BBC have it as 27 minutes. The have 3 minute news listed at 7.57pm each weekday evening.


The BBC website itself does not separately list the 3 minute news bulletin 

This is an obvious problem with the data from the BBC, can Tribune correct it please?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

FWIW, neither does DigiGuide.


----------



## Andy Leitch (Apr 30, 2005)

The repeat of Watchdog is listed as a full 30 min programme.

_CONSUMER: Watchdog
On: BBC 1 Scotland (101) 
Date: Monday 10th March 2008 (starting in 4 days)
Time: 02:20 to 02:50 (30 minutes long)

Consumer magazine, presented by Nicky Campbell, Julia Bradbury and Paul Heiney which tackles problems, exposes high-street scandals, confronts cowboys and conducts special investigations. Plus the latest news and results on previous investigations, and live interviews and reports.
(Stereo, Widescreen, Subtitles, Signed)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from _

So unless BBC1 are *adding* 3 mins of content to the repeat of the live programme....common sense would suggest that the 'live' programme details are wrong.

Typically, I can't record the repeat due to a conflict, so the live programme is the one I have to record.


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

The 8pm news bulletin is only 90 seconds long (60 seconds national, 30 seconds regional I believe), and the regional news and six o'clock News were both shaved to accommodate it ISTR.

The One Show usually starts a minute or two before 1900 as a result, so that the network can catch up by 10pm including the 90 second summary.

AIUI the 8pm bulletin was commissioned when it was expected that EastEnders would go 5 days a week (and be delivered a minute or so short each day) - but that didn't happy so a 90 second lump had to be found somewhere between 6 and 10 O'Clock News bulletins which are usually fixed points in the schedule.

Not sure why Watchdog has been billed as a 27'00" rather than the conventional 30'00" (most 30'00" shows are aimed to be 29'00" long)


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

It is all the programs at that time, due to the NEWS 90 second thingy.

Also noticed it on my MCE machine.

My padding fixes it, if your tivo does not have padding, I would say maybe setup the season pass with 3 mins extra padding at the end, may fix it.

It is a pain and I think tribune should remove the 3 min news item from the listings.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

For the record, DigiGuide also lists the three minute bulletin and 19:57, but the 7pm prog is still listed as 30 mins.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The current official listing from BBC for BBC1 next Monday is:

7:30 Watchdog
7:57 BBC News and Regional News
8:00 EastEnders

The rest of the week has the 7.57 news as well.

TiVo is correct (as far as the listings are concerned)


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

Interesting. The www.bbc.co.uk/whatson listings don't include it. (Not sure about the backstage feed)


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Sky EPG doesn't list it but does contain 'Regional News' within the synopsis for 7.30pm programmes.

However, Radio Times website does list the 7.57pm programme.

7.30pm EastEnders
7.57pm BBC News and Regional News


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

ozsat said:


> Sky EPG doesn't list it but does contain 'Regional News' within the synopsis for 7.30pm programmes.


Yep - that sounds like the way 60 Seconds is billed on BBC Three.

Wonder if they are listing it separately so that it will get ratings and appear as a highly rated news show on the BARB ratings? (Though I thought shows had to be longer than this to rate...)


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> My padding fixes it, if your tivo does not have padding, I would say maybe setup the season pass with 3 mins extra padding at the end, may fix it.


Except that won't help. There isn't a three minute padding option with an ordinary season pass, only 2 or 5. Two very often isn't enough, but it you use 5 it will screw up recordings of the next programme.

It is really annoying.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Presumably you have an unhacked TiVo? With a hacked machine you could either a) add EndPad, which would handle it automatically or b) add a 3 min hard padding option.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah, I know but I'm too scared of borking my TiVo if I start hacking it.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I was too, Zaichik, but I can now do them blind-folded  You could always get it done for you. Upgraded kit is available from several sources; most of which are members of this very Forum


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Zaichik - the benefit of endpad far outweighs the terror of opening Tivo and fiddling with Linux. As soon as you can ditch hard padding on programmes scheduling becomes much easier and you seen the end of almost everything you record.

There is a guide to installing endpad without networking you Tivo here
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4733241&&#post4733241

And your Tivo will probably be half full of dust if you haven't taken the lid off since it was new


----------

